# Major Addition to My McLux Collection!



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2008)

Once again, thanks to Sigman for adding another member to my McLux collection! I couldn't be happier! This is the third one I've got from him. But this time an "ugly duckling", so to speak, made it into the pack. Nothing ugly about this new member though. 

Over the years I've been searching for any type of black McLux, finally I gave up. Rick was kind enough to offer me a black 1x123 body which I mated to a black head I had.

I still have 7 unbuilt McLux heads in different variety (2 not pictured). Maybe I'm the only one left who still has unbuilt McLux heads? :naughty: All the built McLuxs I have have all been upgraded to SSC P4s except for the 2 LuxVs. 

Can you tell I still love McLuxs? 








I know there are old McLux threads but to those who still love these works of art by Don, please post your current collections. I always enjoy seeing them!

(BTW, I'm still looking for one 1x123 EN body & a black bead blasted standard McLux head to complete my collection. Please PM me if you have them available.)


----------



## tylerdurden (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice.

I've only got two of the original McLux heads left in my collection. One has a Lux V, and the other has a TWAK Lux III with a BB500. I'm planning on overhauling the Lux III head with a GDUp and some sort of new emitter (either a SSC or a Cree). I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the LuxV head, since I hardly ever use it.

What reflector are you using with the SSC?


----------



## Norm (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic collection, must be cheaper by the dozen 
Norm


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2008)

tylerdurden said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I've only got two of the original McLux heads left in my collection. One has a Lux V, and the other has a TWAK Lux III with a BB500. I'm planning on overhauling the Lux III head with a GDUp and some sort of new emitter (either a SSC or a Cree). I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the LuxV head, since I hardly ever use it.
> 
> What reflector are you using with the SSC?


 
I'm using a McR-18S with the SSC P4 with a BB611. It's still one of my EDCs. 

I like the beam a bit better with the Khatod 17mm smooth reflector cause it throws just a bit farther. However I don't like the fact that every Khatod 17mm has blemishes & specs on the reflective coating (do they not have a clean environment when making the reflectors? :shakehead).

Doesn't affect the beam at all but I won't have a crapy looking reflector in one of my McLuxs. The McR-18S provides a nice beam for close to mid lighting.


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats a lot of lights, nice collection.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 14, 2008)

Thats really impressive Darkzero!


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 26, 2008)

DZ, very impressive. :thumbsup: Recently I've started to take a liking to the old McLux lights myself... they've grown on me over the years... built one for a customer not too long ago and had a great time! If you ever want to part with an unbuilt one, I wouldn't mind ending up with one in my personal stash.

Either way, that's a sweet little collection you've got!


----------

